

Regular test runs down to zero unexpected failures on multiple architectures - zdw
http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/regular_test_runs_down_to

======
fredsted
What do these tests actually test, and, practically, how much does this
improve the stability of, for example, NetBSD servers? How many tests are
there? Was this critical bugs? Otherwise I can't really gather much from this
article except for some numbers.

~~~
liveoneggs
netbsd has a pretty comprehensive testing framework called atf.

[http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/testing_netbsd_easy_does_it](http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/testing_netbsd_easy_does_it)

[http://wiki.netbsd.org/tutorials/atf/](http://wiki.netbsd.org/tutorials/atf/)

[http://netbsd.gw.com/cgi-bin/man-cgi?tests++NetBSD-
current](http://netbsd.gw.com/cgi-bin/man-cgi?tests++NetBSD-current)

[http://cvsweb.netbsd.org/bsdweb.cgi/src/tests/?only_with_tag...](http://cvsweb.netbsd.org/bsdweb.cgi/src/tests/?only_with_tag=MAIN)

~~~
pkaye
I couldn't find a list of actual tests that they run. Is it in there
somewhere?

